# SHIMANO Rarenium Ci4 2500 FA - Wochenend-Special!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo   Angelfreude, 



 dieses Wochenende haben wir etwas Besonderes für Euch:









*Nur bis zum 25.05.2010!*










*Aktuelle Neuheiten &   Angebote finden Sie hier:* 




Neue Produkte 




*Unsere Angebote* 







​


----------

